# Would you do this trade?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Q, Jackie butler and the spurs 1st rd. pick in 2006 for nene and earl watson.

the way i see the trade is this .

Q> watson but the knicks need a pg more than they need Q playing the 2 with LB's desire to play marbury there, and the nuggets definitely need a 2 more than they need a point guard..
jackie to me is a 1st round pick if he were a sophmore in college coming out in the draft in 2006, plus he can give them some minutes in the post now.
plus a likely late 1st rounder originally from the spurs

so its essentially 2 1st rounders for nene, who is asking for eddy curry-sam dalembert-tyson chandler money in the 6 yr. 60 mil. range a number the nuggets have balked at. seeing as the nuggets a couple of summers ago paid 3 1st rounders for k-mart coming off of a 16.7 points and 9.5 reb. season.nene's career #s are about 2/3rds of that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

For Nene. You are kidding.


----------



## kidd2108 (Nov 20, 2005)

No way, what a crappy trade. I would do more of James for watson. Same contract, but they get a big man and we get a pg.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

what he said


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Thats an even trade if Nene isn't hurt. Nene/Frye backcourt would be solid. In addition, the Nuggets need a shooting guard like Q Richardson. Voshon is too old and is too short for their liking. Its a pretty solid idea for both teams but probably isnt going to happen.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

No, becuz Nene is hurt and would take up a roster spot.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> No, becuz Nene is hurt and would take up a roster spot.


nene did not have career ending injury. he will be out for no more than 4-6 months. Its a gamble, but no more than trading for eddy curry.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> nene did not have career ending injury. he will be out for no more than 4-6 months. Its a gamble, but no more than trading for eddy curry.


why are you even in this thread better yet this forum ?



[STRIKE]GDFOH[/STRIKE]

try to figure out what they stand for.

and Nene is out for the season

Please refain from telling other posters to leave a particular forum. 

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Denver would never do this. They are not desperate to unload Watson, and Butler for Nene isn't even close. What's a Spurs 1st worth anyway? Denver still got hope for his potential.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Denver would never do this. They are not desperate to unload Watson, and Butler for Nene isn't even close. What's a Spurs 1st worth anyway? Denver still got hope for his potential.



it doesn't make sense that the nugz have miller , boykins and watson and no real starting 2 guard, so watson for Q makes more sense for them then it does for the knicks .

nene for butler and the spurs pick isn't meant to be fair , in a fair world nene would be healthy and he would have signed an extension, but it is approximately nene's value which is basically 2 1st rounders , jackie butler would easily be a 1st rounder if the draft were held today.

lets not forget nene is currently rehabbing a knee injury , he doesn't have normal young stud value because he will not be playing on the rookie scale much longer, the nuggets were already shopping him when he got hurt because they couldn't come to terms on a deal.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

no. i like jackie butler way better than Nene, and spurs 1st round draft pick could do something for us, i mean look at frye!


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> why are you even in this thread better yet this forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a public forujm, if you wanted to diss him, just fr making a comment, then you could get the **** out of this forum. i mean look at petey? ( no offense) hes a net fan so what? if you dont like other people's posts then [STRIKE]shut the **** up,[/STRIKE] and leave it to yourself

STAY ON TOPIC FOLKS WITH THE TRADE IDEA!


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Its a public forujm, if you wanted to diss him, just fr making a comment, then you could get the **** out of this forum. i mean look at petey? ( no offense) hes a net fan so what? if you dont like other people's posts then [STRIKE]shut the **** up,[/STRIKE] and leave it to yourself
> 
> STAY ON TOPIC FOLKS WITH THE TRADE IDEA!



**** you


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Almost 7 months man, still holding a grudge?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I was searching through my old post and found this beef I never responded to.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I think this might get locked.


----------

